# Ideen zum Wasserfall



## Kiki (6. März 2007)

Hallo !
Ich habe es jetzt getan. Bin besitzer einer Aquamax 4000 eco und eines Biotec 4 Filter. So nun habe ich vor mir einen "Wasserfall" anzulegen.
In meiner Natursteinmauer habe ich einen " Schlitz" gelassen, so ca 20 cm breit und 15cm hoch und etwa 10 cm über dem Wasserspiegel. Jetzt kommt das Ablaufrohr vom Filter da raus. Sieht jetzt so wie ein Abflußrohr  . 
Nun zu meiner Frage :
Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das ganze "fächern" kann:crazy: , damit es aussieht wie ein Wasserfall ? Das Rohr ist ein DN70 ( 7cm Durchmesser ). Also irgend einen Vorsatz bauen oder so ?

Gruß KIKI

P.S. Das Bild ist noch aus dem letzten Jahr, direkt nach der Fertigstellung. Aber ich hoffe man kann die Öffnung erkennen.


----------



## Annett (7. März 2007)

*AW: Ideen zum Wasserfall*

Hallo Kiki,

kannst Du mal ein Foto direkt von der Stelle machen?!
Liegt dort noch Folie und wenn ja, wie lang ist die? Falls nein, was für Folie hast Du verbaut, zwecks ankleben/schweißen... ?

Ich würde das Wasser ja möglichst ruhig in den Teich laufen lassen, d.h. es sollte die 10cm nicht "hinunterstürzen", denn immerhin läuft das bei Dir so 24h am Tag, oder? Manche Menschen mögen das nicht dauerhaft hören (Nachbarn?) und es geht einiges an Kohlendioxid verloren. Und das brauchen die Unterwasserpflanzen im Sommer dringend zum Wachsen.


----------



## Kiki (7. März 2007)

*AW: Ideen zum Wasserfall*

Hallo !
Foto mache ich gleich noch. Folie liegt da leider keine mehr, bzw da liegen die Steine drauf. :? 
Es sind auch nicht genau 10cm eher 7.  Deshalb dacht ich, das ich den Strahl fächern wollte, damit der etwas ruhiger in den Teich kommt und nicht so "reinplatscht".

Gruß Kiki


----------



## Kiki (8. März 2007)

*AW: Ideen zum Wasserfall*

Hallo !
Hier die versprochenen Fotos : 
Ich habe jetzt eine neue Idee.  Wie wäre es wenn ich das Wasser an zwei Stellen zurücklaufen lasse.Einmal am " Wasserfall " und dann an einer anderen Stelle? Dann kommt an beiden Stellen nicht so viel Wasser auf einmal, was die Geräusche doch minimieren sollte, oder ?:crazy: :beeten: 
Übrigens die Pumpe soll momentan nur Stundenweise laufen.
Gruß KIKI


----------



## Joachim (9. März 2007)

*AW: Ideen zum Wasserfall*

Hallo,

vielleicht könnte man den Filter selber hinter so einer Steinwand verstecken und den Auslauf eher als Bachlauf mit Miniwasserfall in den Teich hinein?

Das es nicht so plätschert, könnte man verhindern, indem man die Stufe des Wasserfalles zum Teich hin abrundet (statt einer harten Kante) oder eben wie du schon sagtest, den Zulauf splitten oder gar umschaltbar machen ...


----------



## Annett (9. März 2007)

*AW: Ideen zum Wasserfall*

Hallo Kiki,

das allereinfachste wäre wahrs. so eine "schicke" besandete Bachlaufschale aus dem Gartencenter/Baumarkt.
Falls Du sowas als Foto sehen möchtest, dann sag Bescheid, denn hier fliegt noch eine rum. (gabs zu nem Fertigteich dazu)

Wie lang ist denn die Folie an der abgelichteten Stelle noch oder hast Du ne andere Stelle, wo sie noch etwas länger ist?

Warum soll die Pumpe nur stundenweise laufen?
Dir ist klar, dass die nützlichen Bakterien ohne Futter und Sauerstoff ziemlich schnell hopps gehen? :?


----------



## Kiki (9. März 2007)

*AW: Ideen zum Wasserfall*

Hallo !
Danke erstmal für die Anregungen.  Ich denke noch über die ganze Sache nach.
Die Idee mit dem Bachlauf gefällt mir auch ganz gut. Evtl. rechts oder links von der Mauer entlang.
Aber wie lege ich sowas an ? Die Bachlaufschalen sind ja sündhaft teuer. 
( Die mir gefallen jedenfals )Und optisch muß die ja auch zu Gesammtbild passen.
Ich habe noch ein paar Reste von der Teichfolie, reicht es denn nicht wenn man die am Rand einfach überlappen läßt anstatt sie aufwendig zu verkleben ?
Könnt ihr mir dabei helfen oder Tips geben ?

Gruß KIKI

P.S. Die Pumpe werde ich dann wohl ständig laufen lassen. Meine Kinder wollen unbedingt Fische und da ist es dann wohl doch ratsam.


----------



## Kiki (10. März 2007)

*AW: Ideen zum Wasserfall*

Moin !
Brauche dringend hilfe !! Das Wetter ist gut und ich will in den Garten!!  
Wie lege ich einen Bachlauf an ? Gibt es eine Skizze oder einen Plan ?
Wer kann mir Tips geben ?

Gruß KIKI


----------



## Annett (10. März 2007)

*AW: Ideen zum Wasserfall*

Hallo Kiki,

von was für einer Folie reden wir eigentlich die ganze Zeit?
PVC oder was hast Du verbaut?
Nur überlappend hinlegen funktioniert nicht so richtig. Dir wird an genau dieser Stelle immer Wasser verloren gehen. Wenn, dann müßte man ein Stück Folie ankleben oder schweißen - kommt halt darauf an, was für Folie da liegt!
Und überstürz den bau nicht. Du wirst sicher nicht alle Materialien auf Lager haben und Dich später über einen Schnellschuß ärgern. Plan es lieber richtig durch und fang dann an.  

Schau Dir doch mal hier das Thema von Jochen an. Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter - mußt ja nicht so steil bauen.


----------



## Kiki (12. März 2007)

*AW: Ideen zum Wasserfall*

Hallo !
Ich hatte die Folie noch nicht ganz abgeschnitten und unter den Steinen liegen gelassen, So ein Glück !   Damit habe ich den Wasserlauf "modeliert".  Foto schicke ich noch nach.
Übrigens ich habe epdm-Folie verwendet.

Gruß KIKI


----------



## rednax (20. März 2007)

*AW: Ideen zum Wasserfall*

Hallo Kiki

im baumarkt gibt es Kunststoff U-Profil....  sieht ungefähr so aus --->   I__I
das sieht schöner aus als Dein Rohr...
und man kann es sogar etwas aus Deiner Steinmauer rausschauen lassen.


----------



## Feldmaus (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ideen zum Wasserfall*


Hallo Kiki,

will bitte unbedingt mal Bilder sehen vom neuen Bachlauf  

Gruss
Feldmaus


----------



## Kiki (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ideen zum Wasserfall*

Hallo !
Bilder kommen noch, hatte in letzter Zeit viel zu tun.

Gruß KIKI


----------



## newman71 (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ideen zum Wasserfall*

Hallo, hab auch mal wegen einem Wasserfall hier angefragt, aber leider keine Antwort darauf bekommen. Ich hab mir mittlerweie einen Edelstahlkasten bauen lassen, an dem sich eine 35cm lange und 30 cm breite Lippe befindet, die eine seitlich Aufkantung besitzt. Der Kasten ist an ner Pumpe angeschlossen. Das Wasser steigt auf und läuft dann gleichmäßig über die Lippe ab, was einen wunderbar gleichmäßigen Wasservorhang erzeugt. Eingebaut ist das ganze in ner rund 80 cm hohen Wand aus Betonsteinen (--> Bossantik). War zwar net ganz billig, taugt aber!


----------



## Kiki (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ideen zum Wasserfall*

Hallo !

Wie sieht es denn mal mit Fotos aus ? Würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## ~jens~ (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ideen zum Wasserfall*

huhu ,
kiki hassu jetzt Fotos?
lg


----------

